# Eddy Merckx Premium



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone ride a Premium frame? What are your general impressions? Thanks in advance.

Lee


----------



## pokeybonz (Sep 25, 2006)

My wife has a Premium that she picked up used last fall. Coming off of steel (Bianchi), she says this ride is smoother, but more controlled over bad roads (Chicago winters). Light and stiff w/o punishing ride of most aluminum.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*I'm on that bus*



pokeybonz said:


> My wife has a Premium that she picked up used last fall. Coming off of steel (Bianchi), she says this ride is smoother, but more controlled over bad roads (Chicago winters). Light and stiff w/o punishing ride of most aluminum.


Can I get an Amen... You hit the head on the nail describing the feel of steel.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Scandium*

Interesting how good the Al ride can be if done right.



cannibal said:


> Can I get an Amen... You hit the head on the nail describing the feel of steel.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the posts. What kind of wheels does your wife have on her Premium. Was thinking of putting a set of Ksyrium's on it, but think it might be too stiff? 

Lee


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*for bad roads*

I'd find her a set of protons


----------



## pokeybonz (Sep 25, 2006)

*wheels*

Lee,

sorry for slow reply. wife has Campy Eurus, which haven't raised any issues due to stiffness. I pondered getting her a set of 32 spokes, but we spend a lot of time in the wind, so the Eurus is a good fit.

Joe


----------

